# ddclient riavvia continuamente

## sacchi

Ciao a tutti,

ho registrato un dominio su dyndns tempo fa. Visto che ultimamente, quando salta l'adsl, il nome non viene più risolto con l'ip corretto, ho dato un occhiata.

Noto che ddlient viene continuamente riavviato, prendendo sempre un pid diverso.

Avete un idea di cosa potrebbe essere?

Non ho idea esattamente di quando ha smesso di andare... sicuramente sarà stato a seguito di qualche aggiornamento, ma non ho idea di quale...

Vi ringrazio per l'aiuto!

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.7 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.12.6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4034880 total,   2152200 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 04 Jan 2014 22:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r3, 3.2.5-r3, 3.3.2-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.11.2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.12 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories: gentoo zugaina yarik-overlay x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.xt-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/tmp"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-n unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.ISO-8859-1"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=cal --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/zugaina /var/lib/layman/yarik-overlay /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl acpi activefilter afpacket alaw alsa amd64 amuled async audiofile authfile autoipd avahi berkdb bittorrent bonjour bzip2 caps cgi clamav cli cpudetection cracklib crypt ctypes-python curl

 daemon dbus deprecated dhcp digitalradio dump dynamicplugin eap-tls edd extras faac flac fontconfig ftp g722 g729 gd gdbm gudev h323 headless howl-compat hpn hwdb iconv introspection iproute2 ipv6vascript jpeg jpeg2k libedit lids lighttpd lm_sensors logmail mad mdnsresponder-compat mhash mmx modules mp3 mudflap mxdatetime ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly ogg openmp openssh openssl padlock

p pcre perl php pmu png pop3d python rdesktop-vrdp remote samba schroedinger sensord session softquota sqlite sse sse2 sse3 ssl subversion svg swat sysfs syslog sysvipc tcpd theora threads tiff trupe ulaw unicode upcall urandom usb vboxwebsrv vhosts vorbis vpopmail vroot winbind x264 xinetd xml zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emk1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions aliauth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate diisk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_aliaCALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubINPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizerFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint in

 mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit

rq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

----------

## sabayonino

ciao. rispondoi per dyndns 

dal  tuo router riesci a gestire DynDNS ?

----------

## sacchi

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ciao. rispondoi per dyndns 
> 
> dal  tuo router riesci a gestire DynDNS ?

 

Ciao,

il mio router è la macchina gentoo, a cui è connesso un modem adsl via ppp.

Non dubito che dyndns sia a posto, ha funzionato fino a che ddclient non ha iniziato a riavviarsi continuamente. Ora, tutte le volte che mi cambia l'ip, devo andare a cambiarlo a mano nella mia area utente su dyndns.com...

Grazie!

----------

## sabayonino

ah ok

ddclient è scritto in perl ... ultimamente c'è stato un update di dev-lang/perl e si necessità della ricompilazione di alcune sue parti

```
# perl-cleaner all
```

spero fissi il problema   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sacchi

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ah ok
> 
> ddclient è scritto in perl ... ultimamente c'è stato un update di dev-lang/perl e si necessità della ricompilazione di alcune sue parti
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sei il mio mito! Ora è ok!

G R A Z I E ! !

----------

## sabayonino

ottimo.

 :Razz:   però [Risolto] va messo nel primo post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

